# Fake Baby beast tank?



## CharlieSierra (7/6/17)

Hi guys , today while me and one of my friends were cleaning our baby beast tanks , I saw that on the inside between the vents on the bottom part of one of the atomizers there was a capital letter L.. but not on the other one ? 
We both bought if from the same vendor and everything else looks to be the same on the two mods(al 85) and atomizers.. apart from the one screen being a bit brighter than the other one.
What could this mean ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (7/6/17)

Now tried authenticating the product with Smok authenticating website. But I get a message telling me authentication failed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mike_vapes (7/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Now tried authenticating the product with Smok authenticating website. But I get a message telling me authentication failed.


Did it fail with both codes.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (7/6/17)

mike_vapes said:


> Did it fail with both codes.


If by both codes you mean both of the kits codes then yes , we tried my code and his and both failed.


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> If by both codes you mean both of the kits codes then yes , we tried my code and his and both failed.



Welcome to the forum @CharlieSierra 
Perhaps a good idea would be to contact the vendor you bought it from and ask them to advise you further.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JonathanF (7/6/17)

Name and shame the vendor simple

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/6/17)

No, not so simple. Vendor could have bought it from their normal supplier and supplier is at fault. Look at 3fape as an example. They sell auth and clone goods. But i agree with @Silver. Contact the vendor and see what their response is. If the vendor knowingly sold it as a clone at an auth price, then yes vendor is at fault. If atty is a clone and vendor didnt know about it then a refund/replacement should be done. For example, look at the latest cotton bacon fakes making the rounds. Vendors purchased it at normal price not knowing it was fake. The supplier was at fault

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CharlieSierra (7/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> No, not so simple. Vendor could have bought it from their normal supplier and supplier is at fault. Look at 3fape as an example. They sell auth and clone goods. But i agree with @Silver. Contact the vendor and see what their response is. If the vendor knowingly sold it as a clone at a auth price, then yes vendor is at fault. If atty is a clone and vendor didnt know about it then a refund/replacement should be done



Bad thing is that the vendor I bought it from are also going to be vapecon
But i will go to them tomorrow and hear what the have to say. Won't name and shame before they have their say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Bad thing is that the vendor I bought it from are also going to be vapecon
> But i will go to them tomorrow and hear what the have to say. Won't name and shame before they have their say.


I agree. Some of these vendors work their asses off to build up their brand. Chat to them first before naming and shaming. If they are going to vapecon, chances are they are reputable and will help you out. Good luck and post back on the results

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/6/17)

I have a feeling I know who this vemdor is.

If it won't authenticate online then go back and get a refund. If they refuse name and shame.


----------



## TheV (8/6/17)

Any feedback on this?

I checked my Smok products yesterday. First one passed, second one failed. Had a mini-heart attack ... realized I entered the second code wrong. Both passed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (8/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> For example, look at the latest cotton bacon fakes making the rounds. Vendors purchased it at normal price not knowing it was fake. The supplier was at fault



AND the vendor replaced all cases of fakes and contacted all the people that bought Cotton bacon and asked them to check and bring back for replacement.


----------



## CharlieSierra (8/6/17)

Went to the vendor and they told me their suppliers would get back to me on monday .. they say its authentic


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @CharlieSierra
> Perhaps a good idea would be to contact the vendor you bought it from and ask them to advise you further.


Yes as Ricky Recardo would say"that vendor has some 'splain in to do"!


----------



## Caveman (9/6/17)

I had the same issue with my OBS Engine Nano. When I tried to authenticate online on my PC it wasn't working, I scanned the QR code on the box and checked and it worked fine from my phone. Odd..


----------



## sideshowruki (9/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Went to the vendor and they told me their suppliers would get back to me on monday .. they say its authentic


This is BS, you bought it from the vendor, not the supplier. Why should you be contacted by the supplier, this would be between the vendor and the supplier and has F-all to do with the end-user

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (9/6/17)

Caveman said:


> I had the same issue with my OBS Engine Nano. When I tried to authenticate online on my PC it wasn't working, I scanned the QR code on the box and checked and it worked fine from my phone. Odd..


what app did you use to scan the QR code?


----------



## Caveman (9/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> what app did you use to scan the QR code?


Barcode scanner on Android

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/6/17)

QR code reader on app store


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/6/17)

Take a pic of the product code and paste here and we can help you check. Not all the Smok tanks have the letter on the inside of the tank, noticed the newer ones do. Could be old stock vs new stock.


----------

